# Basic Whole Bedroom Remodel



## RobertoAguiar (Dec 20, 2012)

Hello everyone im new here this is my first big project i took on in my wife and i first home, so what im doing is basic total remodel tearing the room down to the studs, then updating the electrical, the light swtich used to give power to the outlet, so i updated the lightswitch to controll a ceiling fan gangbox also gave constant power the outlet it used to power, im redoing the floors, the home does not have wall insulation, so thats another thing im takleing. New drywall im setting up a smooth finish throughout the home. Also installing attic insulation, im doing bats right now in the ceiling but im also going to do blow in over the bats once i finishe the whole home. Here are the pics as i go along. Ive spend about 275 on the project.


----------



## RobertoAguiar (Dec 20, 2012)

First thing i did was rip out the carpet, and i found vinly under that so i also removed that. Im installing peel and stick vinly that i found at Lumber Liquidators for about .30 cents a sq ft that has a hardwood look


----------



## RobertoAguiar (Dec 20, 2012)

Next i got to the Demo i ripped out all the drywall, nails and old electrical.


----------



## RobertoAguiar (Dec 20, 2012)

As i was tearing down a wall that faces outside to the backyard, i found weed grass growing inbetween the wall studs it was all over the electrical gang box, big time fire hazard. i was able to remove it all and seal up the openeings.


----------



## RobertoAguiar (Dec 20, 2012)

after removing the overgrown weeds, i sealed all corners with foam then i placed R-13 Bats on all outdoor facing walls. You can also see a little peak at the new floor, i didnt cover it because i wanted to give it a little used look, it was vinyl so if i left it brand new it looks really fake lol.


----------



## RobertoAguiar (Dec 20, 2012)

Next i intalled ceiling bats R-30


----------



## RobertoAguiar (Dec 20, 2012)

Once i finished all that here is the start of the taping and mudding.


----------



## RobertoAguiar (Dec 20, 2012)

If anyone has any questions or anything at all please feel free to ask.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Is that faced or unfaced insulation?
If it's faced it's up side down.
If it's unfaced your going to need to add a vaper barrier.
Why did you not install the sheetrock first and then install the insulating from the attic? It's going to be harder now to install the sheetrock.

Peel and stick flooring may be cheap to buy but is a pain to install, hard to keep a straight line, it will shrink over time and gaps may show, every flaw in the floor below will show though.


----------



## RobertoAguiar (Dec 20, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Is that faced or unfaced insulation?
> If it's faced it's up side down.
> If it's unfaced your going to need to add a vaper barrier.
> Why did you not install the sheetrock first and then install the insulating from the attic? It's going to be harder now to install the sheetrock.
> ...


The ceiling bats are unfaced. Do i have to install a vapor barrier? its a 1 level home and has proper attic ventalation. I live in CA. and my attic is too small for me to crawl in with the bats, so i used yarn criss crossed across the studs and placed the insulation on that. made it stay in place and made it very easy to install the sheet rock.

It had blow in insulation but it was settled and old it didnt have a vapor barrier when i ripped it down.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Looking great. Keep the updates coming!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Little late now but yes there was suppost to be a vaper barrier.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Robert.....if you have access to the attic, I would pull up that insulation and put down at least paper faced insulation....paper goes towards the room.


----------

